# Fish id



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Caught this while cast netting in a rice canal for some live perch never caught one before


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Bass is my guess.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Might be a red tail shiner.


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

No kinda bass ive ever seen, and thats a negative on tha red tailed shiner


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*Fish ID*

Possibly a green sunfish


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

My guess would be a common carp fry

http://www.celkau.in/Fisheries/images/Fingerlings_ready.jpg

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

HGX_Fisherman said:


> My guess would be a common carp fry
> 
> http://www.celkau.in/Fisheries/images/Fingerlings_ready.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


That looks like it.


----------



## kris_tx (May 24, 2004)

Looks like a carp


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm gonna guess some type of killi fish or Molly. I just can't find which species.


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Unless carp fry can be full of eggs thats a no go, this fish was pregnant


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

It looks a lot like the carp fry that HGX presented maybe it poached the eggs and that's why it was full of them.......my guess


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Full of eggs, eh? If SeaOx is on the right track and it is some type of killifish, you may want to crosspost over on TFF, too. There's a guy there by the name of Catfish Hunter, he can probably identify it with ease for you.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

I believe it is a female Gulf killifish: http://txmarspecies.tamug.edu/fishdetails.cfm?scinameID=Fundulus%20grandis


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Mud minnow.....Proper name is killifish.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

killifish, we called them topwater mosquito fish in the valley. that is a very large one.


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hate to keep saying no but its not a mud minnow ( killifish) i grew up in a bait shop and have caught bait and been fishin my whole life and never caught one of these in a minnow trap


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

It's not a mud minnows which is a gulf killi fish. It is a different species of killi fish, there several and I have seen that one before. Just don't know the name.


----------



## jblrail (Mar 31, 2005)

My guess is killi fish. they swell up just like that when full of eggs.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Used to castnet those in little Simms bayou in Houston, when I was a kid. We always thought they were wild guppie minnows. More than one set of tropical fish were dumped in there while we lived close by.


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Well sent a pic to tpwd they said it was a pirate perch, looked it up and spot on


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A pirate perch awesome I used to catch them In a seine pulled through a small oxbow lake.
I had a good freshwater fishes of Texas fried guide then and could look it up.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice, that's a new one to me. Going to have to keep an eye out for more of those from now on now that I know what they are!


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> freshwater fishes of Texas fried guide


haha! nice Freudian slip there, SS!!
snookered


----------

